# bamboo shark



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

hi does any one keep bamboo sharks on here


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i dont curently have any now but i have kept bamboo sharks and banded bamboo sharks i also have kept nurse sharks what advice do you need mate :2thumb:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

berry1 said:


> i dont curently have any now but i have kept bamboo sharks and banded bamboo sharks i also have kept nurse sharks what advice do you need mate :2thumb:


What did you keep them in?


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> What did you keep them in?


 
8x3x3 mate i would start with a few hatchlings and a 6x2x2 and upgrade if necesary


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

what about long term?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

berry1 said:


> 8x3x3 mate i would start with a few hatchlings and a 6x2x2 and upgrade if necesary


:banghead:
What did you do when your Nurse shark grew to to their average size? (8.5 feet btw..)
How about giving some proper advice?

What do you need to know. I have a friend who bred Bamboo's.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Caz said:


> :banghead:
> What did you do when your Nurse shark grew to to their average size? (8.5 feet btw..)
> How about giving some proper advice?
> 
> What do you need to know. I have a friend who bred Bamboo's.


 
the nurse ended up with a private collector then prob would end up in a sea life centre ect some where in the country 

what do you mean proper advice ??? the best way to start is to get a 6x2x2 and a 8-12" juvanile grow it on and upgrade when it needs it to a 8x3x3


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a friend who bred Bamboo's.[/QUOTE]


mmm! funny you have a frend that breeds them but he must have alot of large very large aquariums as they wont breed unless they have serious space and the space needed to grow the fry on did he own a sea life centre as im shore he would need to if he succesfuly bred bamboos


----------



## blowupcavs (Sep 1, 2007)

ladys simmer down, i work in a fairly large aquatics store and we are always gettting people wanting us to take in these sharks when they get about 14" or so and we used ot take them but becaus eof the sheer volume we no longer do. there was one person who had a blacktip reef shark and tryed to give it us, as much as i would of liked to it was a no no. i would stay away from salt water sharks and rays unless you have £5000+ to spen don a huge systems. and btw i know 6 or so places in the uk that have bred the bamboo sharks and nonof them being public aquariums


----------



## Supern3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Good point above, people get the idea that they can have any desired fish/shark they wat, and when its too big they pass it on..

Its much much harder these days to do that !


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

berry1 said:


> I have a friend who bred Bamboo's.
> 
> 
> mmm! funny you have a frend that breeds them but he must have alot of large very large aquariums as they wont breed unless they have serious space and the space needed to grow the fry on did he own a sea life centre as im shore he would need to if he succesfuly bred bamboos


Lol his name is Steve and it was a few years ago. There was a full article about it in one of the marine fish magazines at the time.
Not that I'm bothered what you believe.
Sad that you think it's that easy to rehome a nurse shark..


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Caz said:


> Lol his name is Steve and it was a few years ago. There was a full article about it in one of the marine fish magazines at the time.
> Not that I'm bothered what you believe.
> Sad that you think it's that easy to rehome a nurse shark..


 
I didnt say i didnt belive you i just pointed out that to breed the beasts you need a load of huge tanks like i can cope with 2 10footers max and to breed these and grow the fry on you would need 4-5 10ft tanks 

i didnt say it was that easy i kept him till he was over 36" but after that i give him to a collector that lived in london but i agree stay away from nurse sharks 

if you can afford a 8x3x3 then i would say go for it and get a bamboo


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Not being funny, but I'm taking your story with a large pinch of salt!

So you say you kept a 3' fish in an 8.3.3 tank... so he could just about turn, swim less than 2 body lengths, and then turn again?


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> Not being funny, but I'm taking your story with a large pinch of salt!
> 
> So you say you kept a 3' fish in an 8.3.3 tank... so he could just about turn, swim less than 2 body lengths, and then turn again?


 
if you dont want to belive me thats your choice if you re read i said i give him to a collector when he was around 3'


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not saying you didn't have one that grew to 3', I'm simply questioning why you felt it acceptable to house it so inadequately?

Any pics of said fish/tank?


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

berry1 said:


> hmm, funny you have a friend that bred them, he must have alot of large very large aquariums? as they wont breed unless they have serious space, the space needed to grow the *fry* on. Did he own a sea life centre? as I'm sure he would need to if he succesfuly bred bamboos


So are baby Bamboo's called fry?
That's a serious question not a cocky one :blush: 

P.S Re-spelled/worded what I've edited: victory:


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

hippyhaplos said:


> Not being funny, but I'm taking your story with a large pinch of salt!


Take his posts serious woman? he has 18 years of experience in his 19 years of life :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

haha I know:lol2::lol2:

Ps I'm 100% male haha


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

hippyhaplos said:


> Ps I'm 100% male haha


Sorry:blush: 
I want to see Berrys tanks, then I'll stop thinking he's ten:crazy: no offense Berry1: victory:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

haha no worries

Same... For someone who's landlord doesn't know he has fishtanks, he does well hiding 8x3's as well as a whole fishroom:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

hippyhaplos said:


> Same... For someone who's landlord doesn't know he has fishtanks, he does well hiding 8x3's as well as a whole fishroom:whistling2::whistling2:


Don't he say he has the painters in :gasp: my mothers excuse when she don't want the family around :lol2:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

That old chestnut :lol2::lol2:


----------



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

nice to see people getting on :lol2:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

I had a nice Bamboo in the shop years back. Was a really nice we thing and lovely to look at.

I had him at home for a wee while when he wasn't selling but I managed to find him a home through the adtrader. I even dropped it off to the woman who bought him :mf_dribble: Stunning tank thats all I will say.

People say you dont need money to be happy ..... I disagree.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mmm! *michael* do we no each other, because as far as im concerned i have never met you. You say i have 18 years experience well guess what your very rong. I have around 7 years experience with fish, ohh! but you are right about something thought i am 19.


The nurse did get 3' the bamboos didnt thought as i give them away before they reached this size. No i dont think housing a 3' fish in a 8x3x3 tank, but thats the reason i got rid of it because it needed more space. 


Yes its pretty hard to hid all the tanks, but the 8x3s are in a shed so no problem their and errr! its so nice of you to ask yes the house check gone good.



*michael* its very easy for me to see, that you have come onto this thread just to look for an argument. The op made this thread because he wanted some advice, not to see people rammbling on about nothing on his thread.



Where here to talk about bamboo sharks, and thats what im here to talk about so question time!!!. And any one else that wants to argue go and start your own arguments thread in off topic.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

caribe said:


> I had a nice Bamboo in the shop years back. Was a really nice we thing and lovely to look at.
> 
> I had him at home for a wee while when he wasn't selling but I managed to find him a home through the adtrader. I even dropped it off to the woman who bought him :mf_dribble: Stunning tank thats all I will say.
> 
> People say you dont need money to be happy ..... I disagree.


 
Nice post mate i actualy like you, you dont go round looking for arguments and being an argumentative fool. : victory:


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

berry1 said:


> Nice post mate i actualy like you, you dont go round looking for arguments and being an argumentative fool. : victory:


Thank you, I dont like to get involved with things like that TBH. I have kept tropical fish since I was 6 so 20 years of experience with all manners of fish, but everyone is entitled to there opinions on things.

I dont have much experience with salt water sharks apart from that bamboo and a wee horned shark so I dont feel I can give too much advice apart from he ate constantly and didnt like people going near his rock that he sat beside. :lol2:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

caribe said:


> Thank you, I dont like to get involved with things like that TBH. I have kept tropical fish since I was 6 so 20 years of experience with all manners of fish, but everyone is entitled to there opinions on things.
> 
> I dont have much experience with salt water sharks apart from that bamboo and a wee horned shark so I dont feel I can give too much advice apart from he ate constantly and didnt like people going near his rock that he sat beside. :lol2:


 

Haha i seem to attract anoying argumentative people for some reason. But i also like to keep out of trouble, its just very hard to on a forum like RFUK. 

20 Years experience jees i only have 7 years experience with fish, but as i said i have only kept the two species bamboo sharks, nurse sharks. The bamboos i dont regret buying but i totally regret buying the nurse as it grew very very quick. 

But yea bamboos can get terratorial with their tank parts, as their more of a bottom dweller shark.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

berry1 said:


> Haha i seem to attract anoying argumentative people for some reason. But i also like to keep out of trouble, its just very hard to on a forum like RFUK.


You know its strange you seem to attract arguements,as theres a guy called monsterberry on other forums who has the same problem.Funny that...........


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

berry1 said:


> Haha i seem to attract anoying argumentative people for some reason. But i also like to keep out of trouble, its just very hard to on a forum like RFUK.
> 
> 20 Years experience jees i only have 7 years experience with fish, but as i said i have only kept the two species bamboo sharks, nurse sharks. The bamboos i dont regret buying but i totally regret buying the nurse as it grew very very quick.
> 
> But yea bamboos can get terratorial with their tank parts, as their more of a bottom dweller shark.


I'm sorry, but you are becoming more unbelievable by the day....

You have 7 years' experience of fishing keeping, making you 12 when you started. So how can you have been buying all these fish and then rehoming them in this short period of time. 

You seem to have owned/bought/sold/rehomed/done so much in your short number of years on this earth!


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Stephen P said:


> You have 7 years' experience of fishing keeping, making you 12 when you started. So how can you have been buying all these fish and then rehoming them in this short period of time


I have not seen any of the previous arguments to be fair but I started keeping fish at half that age with a red tailed shark I called monkey (I have no idea why i called it that)

So just a person's age does not mean that they have or have not done what they said.

I am not trying to add fuel to the fire by the way, just a persons age is not always a clear indicator of what they have kept as I had Jags and Festae before I was 10.

I know these arent the sharks mentioned but still not an average fish for a kid to keep.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

caribe said:


> I have not seen any of the previous arguments to be fair but I started keeping fish at half that age with a red tailed shark I called monkey (I have no idea why i called it that)
> 
> So just a person's age does not mean that they have or have not done what they said.
> 
> ...


I fully appreciate what you are saying, but this guy has owned "everything", you name it - especially all these large fish. He has also had loads of turtles, numerous fish tanks he has sold etc.

I'm not judging anyone by their age, but the numbers of tanks and fish he has supposedly had, plus the many thousands of pounds he keeps telling us he has spent just doesn't add up somehow.

All by the age of 19, not forgetting the veterinary training he has managed to gather via a "friend" en route (can't remember the exact words now).


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

No problem. 

Have not read the other threads in regards to previous posts.

Thanks


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Why would anyone want a nurse shark anyway? They just sit on the floor all the time.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Stephen P said:


> not forgetting the veterinary training he has managed to gather via a "friend" en route (can't remember the exact words now).


Oh yeh? I didn't hear about this. What's this then?


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

berry1 said:


> *michael* Do we know each other? because as far as I'm concerned I have never met you. You say I have 18 years experience, well guess what? you're very rong. I have around 7 years experience with fish, ohh! but you are right about something though I am 19.
> 
> *michael* It's very easy for me to see that you have come onto this thread just to look for an argument the op made this thread because he wanted some advice, not to see people rambling on about nothing on his thread.


No berry, I don't know you! but you've said you had 18 years experience on a previous post, I'll look and link you to it? 
I didn't come on this thread for an argument, I did ask you a question! you've missed it? And I don't personally think I've been argumentative, it's just my humour : victory:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

*michael* said:


> No berry, I don't know you! but you've said you had 18 years experience on a previous post


He also mentioned that he had killed a bunch of anemones on another thread and when questioned said it was 'decades ago'. So basically before he was born. It's funny for people who are in the know, but his advice could be really dangerous for a newbie who showed up and didn't realise his background.

Also to add, baby sharks are called shark pups, not fry. I'm assuming that someone who kept sharks would know that.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Hes been suprisingly quiet since many people have pointed out hes a tool.


----------



## Supern3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dreamer....


----------



## *michael* (Jan 14, 2011)

Devi said:


> He also mentioned that he had killed a bunch of anemones on another thread and when questioned said it was *'decades ago'*. So basically before he was born. It's funny for people who are in the know, but his advice could be really dangerous for a newbie who showed up and didn't realise his background.


I did see that,was going to link it to him. Saved myself an argument 



Devi said:


> Also to add, baby sharks are called shark pups, not fry. I'm assuming that someone who kept sharks would know that.


That's exactly what I thought.

Also if he really has loads of big marines tanks and so on why is he keeping/kept a pair of clowns in an edge? I know some people do but I just don't think it's right :? especially if he has a bigger/better aquarium for them to go in:bash:


----------

